

Changing the packaging saves thousands of lives - uvdiv
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/02/a-simple-way-to-reduce-suicides/

======
polarix
Yes; let's increase frustration for everyone based on some flimsy evidence!

"One [study] in Ireland, for example, found no reduction in overdoses"

------
Millennium
I wonder what the ecological impact of all those blister packs is.

